# The one thing that pisses me off the most.



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

The thing that pisses me off the most and I always see when I go riding is other snowboarders slamming their boards on the ground before getting on the lift. Not only does this get almost none of the snow off their boards but its the most annoying sound ever. Does anyone agree with me? What else pisses you off?


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

When Im on the mountain Im too happy to get pissed off by stupid things, if anything its the few retarded lift attendants


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

So, have you ever tired it? I do it all the time when snow clumps up on my board. Who wants all that weight hanging off one foot? Stop your bitching and enjoy your day on the hill. 

What pisses me off is waiting in line for a jump or rail when everybody takes their sweet ass time and wait for the other person to clear the landing before they start their descent. 
I start going down to the feature before they even hit the jump, if the person bails on the landing I will just skip the feature and move on to the next one. Who wants to wait 5 minutes in line before each jump?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I usually wait until I'm on the lift to clean my board off. I'll do a jump and stomp while I'm on the hill if I just picked up a few pounds worth of snow. I don't do it in line because I don't want to step on anyone's boards.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> The thing that pisses me off the most and I always see when I go riding is other snowboarders slamming their boards on the ground before getting on the lift. Not only does this get almost none of the snow off their boards but its the most annoying sound ever. Does anyone agree with me? What else pisses you off?


Good thread, should be interesting. 

Stomp-cleaning doesn't really annoy me. If they've got a lacquered topsheet they'll eventually crack the shit out of it in cold weather... rest safe in that knowledge.

This list is long:
-Folks who obviously aren't ready for the trail difficulty they're on. Nothing pisses me off more than trying to get around that one douchebag-on-skis who should be on the bunny hill but is using half the width of the trail... I go left, they go left to block me, I sigh and go right, they go right and block me. Half the time I end up looking like the dick because I have to squeak by them so close I might as well be cutting them off.
-Long lift lines and snowpunks who cut in said lines.
-Lifts that stop every 5 feet to let yet another douche-nozzle who should be on the bunny lift pick themselves up off the ground. 
-People who flail their board, poles, or skis around on the lift and end up banging the shit out of my decent board with their Lamar turd-stick.
-People who stand right in the way of high traffic areas while they fiddle with their gear (like the entrance to the lift line area)... you may not be the only asshole on the mountain buddy, but you're certainly the biggest.
-People who unload from the lift and then stand there strapping in, having a conversation, or putting their thumb up their ass. Like nobody else could possibly be trying to get off the lift behind you, Jackass.
-Stoned liftees. Put down the joint and throw some snow on that loading/unloadng area. Or don't put down the joint.. I don't care, just throw some snow on that sheet of ice.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm not bitching. I'm sorry if it sounded like that but thats not what I meant. Yes, I have tried it and think that wiping it off when you strap in works just as well. I really don't mind it when people do it, but it just pisse me off when they do it like ten times right next to me and end up slamming down on my board.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

The stomp method works for getting snow off your board; combine it with a little back-and-forth and the snow just slides off.

However, this is mostly useless if there is any ice buildup on your topsheet. Snow sticks to this ice and must be removed manually. The remaining ice must also be scrubbed off manually.

I went to Wal-Mart and got a $5 little tub of green Turtle Wax (super hard shell). I applied it to the topsheet as I would a car.

What I found was that snow would still pile up, but the aforementioned shake+stomp method would shake off surface snow. Any remaining snow was easily wiped off, *leaving no ice buildup*.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

its not good for the board also. tell them thats how you break the core.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

squid267 said:


> its not good for the board also. tell them thats how you break the core.


Ever been off a jump and/or drop?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> Ever been off a jump and/or drop?


QFT... :thumbsup:


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

One thing that pissed me off recently, last night actually, was that there was ski club for high schoolers at the mountain. Yayyy fun! Most of which pose to be snowboarders but in fact just like to pretend to be cool and would rather just talk. So anyways...there is a nice short little cut over trail with a nice 8 foot ledge to jump off of that every skier and boarder that can actually ride it hit. So I take it hit the ledge to a little 360 on to find a bunch of kids standing under it on the other side talking. Luckily I didn't land on anyone as I was carrying more speed than normal and cleared all but one kid which the tail of my board grazed the top of his head. Needless to say I was mad that they were there and they were mad at me for hitting a very very popular ledge. IDIOTS! Who sits right where two trails meet and under a ledge. BOARD OR GO IN THE LODGE AND TALK!


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

I also agree about the retards day-dreaming in front of the unload ramp. You come of the lift and there they are...right in your way. I usually give em a little spray over their skis and a stare to make sure I get my point across. I also hate those damn komma-kazee skiers who only know how to go straight down the fall line of a hill. I'll be cruising down a blue or black and next thing I know some asshole youngster is bombarding down the hill behind me, usually screaming or doing something really stupid. Sad thing is they have no idea about the right away on a hill or nothing. It's not even [email protected]#king skiing, but they think they are so damn cool. I'm already getting sick to my stomache just thinking about it and I'm pretty sure my blood pressure just doubled. I hear people say noobie snowboards are the worst on the hill, but that is abosolute BS. Noobie skiiers who can't turn shouldn't be skiing. It would be like a first time driver going 150 mph down the freeway and not able to turn. Stupid people.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Meh, I just take a beer in the lodge, and go back out enjoying it not letting it get to me. 

As for the stomp thing, I do it sometimes before getting on a lift to shake loose snow off, without anyone else's board around to knick. Sorry If I make so much noise


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I usually kick off the snow with my free foot while on the lift... :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Skiers (or boarders... but it's usually skiers) who stop directly in front of me while I'm strapping in and stand there enjoying the scenery. How the hell am I supposed to get around when I'm ready to go 10 seconds later ?

I kick the ground with my board a couple times to get snow off if it's building up, but I don't go crazy with it (it's a snowboard... there ought to be some snow on it, right?) and I'm careful not to hit other people's gear.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

you know what really grinds my gears.......

when i strap in i go out of my way to be as far away from the crowd.. what really grinds my gears is when someone comes along and sits down right infront of me to strap in just when im finishing.. 

Myself... being a "NewYork jerk off" I don't let things that piss me off go very easily.. You will always hear how i feel if your doing something dumb.. even though im from NY i have respect for others... FTW


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

"You know what really grinds my gears? You America, F you" - Family Guy


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

A lot of things really piss me off about people on the mountain.

- Skiiers who make wide S-turns right in my path. I slow down so I don't hit them and they block me from going past them.
- Snowboarders who aren't aware of their blind spots and make random turns or drift to one side when you are passing by.
- People who sit infront of or at the bottom of park features. For fucks sakes this is probably the most dangerous thing you could do
- Mass crowding at the top of the lift from snowboarders who don't just quickly strap in and go. If you must sit around and socialize at the top of the lift make sure there is a clear path for people to get through.
- People who knock my board in the lift line. One guy even thought it was funny to hit my shiny new board with his ski pole. he didn't think it was so funny when i pushed him into the fencing.
- People who ride goofy and want to rest their board on their other foot when everyone else on the lift rides regular, they knock everyone elses boards around for the sake of their comfort. 
- People who smoke a J on the chair and don't offer you a toke


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I hate snowboarders who don't shoulder check their heelside. Some guy doing lazy S turns on blues in front of me, I wait, pick a spot to pass, then right as I'm parallel to him, he decides to make a traverse into the trees and hits me. C'MON NOW.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

bakesale said:


> - Skiiers who make wide S-turns right in my path. I slow down so I don't hit them and they block me from going past them.
> - Snowboarders who aren't aware of their blind spots and make random turns or drift to one side when you are passing by.


Don't mind me but, it's not their responsibility if they are in front of you to look up the hill when going down the mountain, only when merging with another trail. It's up to you to be cautious when getting around them.



bakesale said:


> - People who smoke a J on the chair and don't offer you a toke


- People who DO smoke the J on the lift instead of waiting to get off. I put up with smoke my entire life, I do not want to put up with it when I'm trying to enjoy my time on the mountain. Do it in your own personal "bubble zone"

"Look man, fun is fun. Ain't no problem with chillin', when the chillin's right. But when things ain't happenin' the way they supposed to happen, you know Triple T gonna condense the nonsense. Just because I'm on vacation, don't mean I'm out to lunch - I come to play, baby!" - Terry Tate.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> Don't mind me but, it's not their responsibility if they are in front of you to look up the hill when going down the mountain, only when merging with another trail. It's up to you to be cautious when getting around them.


I'm well aware of that. And i've never hit anyone whos skiing or riding like an idiot and making obnoxiously wide turns without looking around them. But it still pisses me off when I have to slow down and be cautions of people on the hill. I also realize that most of them are beginners as this only really happens to me on greens and blues but it still really just grinds my gears.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

bakesale said:


> I'm well aware of that. And i've never hit anyone whos skiing or riding like an idiot and making obnoxiously wide turns without looking around them. But it still pisses me off when I have to slow down and be cautions of people on the hill. I also realize that most of them are beginners as this only really happens to me on greens and blues but it still really just grinds my gears.


True enough, I hear ya. It's like racing days for me, making a pass trying to predict their average movements and making the move at the right time.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Skiers over the age of 8 nuff said...........


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> Ever been off a jump and/or drop?


Yea, but the object of slapping it against the ground it get the snow off. Usually it doesn't work the first time. So you keep slapping it. That repeating action gets worse since it consecutive. Jumps you get a big impact but that is 1 big impact not consecutive impacts.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah dude you are doing nothing but digging a hole. you logic has no basis.

next you are going to say slapping it is worse then holding a butter for more then 1/2 a foot.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

As others stated i hate skiers/boarders who bomb down the mountain straight down the middle of the trail right next to everyone.

I also hate people who ski/board way too close...I dont need your ass 2 feet behind me...if im going too slow go around me ffs...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

I hate how snowboarding gear makes alot of girls seem decently cute. I know this sounds terribly stupid seeing as how they are wearing more clothes then usual. snowboarding pants just give girls that curve

and almost everytime the goggles/face mask come off, im terribly dissapointed. 

squid honestly needs to stop. he clearly cant slap his board on the ground to remove snow so hes going after everyone else

LAWLLAWLAWLAWL


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Lynch[425] said:


> I hate how snowboarding gear makes alot of girls seem decently cute. I know this sounds terribly stupid seeing as how they are wearing more clothes then usual. snowboarding pants just give girls that curve
> 
> and almost everytime the goggles/face mask come off, im terribly dissapointed.
> 
> ...


this road goes both ways the baggy pants on guys look good but more often then not they are pudgy little beings under the jacket and pants.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> this road goes both ways the baggy pants on guys look good but more often then not they are pudgy little beings under the jacket and pants.


the interaction between men and woman is different though. alot more is based on looks with woman then men. Im not sexiest. the interaction is really unlogical to me hahaha. but its true.

and in the end my view is the face so man or woman it shouldnt be so different. I could careless about the girls I speak of being less in the body when its the face that wins me


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

the only thing that irritates me, is when people seem compelled to skag the tail of my board in the lift lines. 

it seems less frequent in canada, but in france and italy, its as if the guy behind is determined to ride your board to the chair. this isn't limited to just skiers tho.... altho skiers are the majority.

basically i just to to 'cease and desist' using the modern parlance of the day... which usually erupts into a full on war if the person in question is a sprog who's accompanied by parents.... and then of course i am regarded as 'the punk' in the situation.

but no matter


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> people who are rude, impatient and belligerent pricks.


JAY-SUS!! you mentioned everything except my name!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Oh...my bad...."Impatient, rude, beligerent pricks whom I don`t know".......


:laugh: so what are the chances of you crossing the border come early to mid march??


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> the only thing that irritates me, is when people seem compelled to skag the tail of my board in the lift lines.
> 
> it seems less frequent in canada, but in france and italy, its as if the guy behind is determined to ride your board to the chair. this isn't limited to just skiers tho.... altho skiers are the majority.


i couldn't agree with you more. i also hate when people stand in the way at the top of lifts. these things just seem like common sense to me, how can people not notice that they're hitting your board or standing right in the way? i'm much more forgiving of people having troubles on the hill.
did you make the move to canada paolo? i haven't been on in a while but i remember you talking about it.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Lynch[425] said:


> I hate how snowboarding gear makes alot of girls seem decently cute. I know this sounds terribly stupid seeing as how they are wearing more clothes then usual. snowboarding pants just give girls that curve
> 
> and almost everytime the goggles/face mask come off, im terribly dissapointed.


No.. I know what you mean, except I'm looking lower.. heh. I went to a ski/snowboard expo a couple months ago for the start of the season. Goddam!! There were more beer guts under tight shirts than a Chicago Bears superfan tailgate party, and that was the chicks! Meat aprons as far as the eye could see. You don't get to see what they look like under all those layers.. But once I did, I wanted those jackets to go back on. It was like a third monstrous boob below the other two. I couldn't look away, it was like a train wreck - awful, but you just had to keep looking. 

I blame the resort cafeteria food (of course, the people lugging around those svelt keg-guts still carry 99% of the blame). Piles and piles of rice crispy treats, candy bars, brownies, and cookies.. You've gotta dig and dig just to find an orange even worth peeling. You'd think with all the calories you burn boarding that it wouldn't be too hard to pull some pounds off, considering there are still plenty of decently healthy folks on the slopes.

Dammit! Fitted shirts and spandex are a priviledge, not a right! 

EDIT: Why are young bodies wasted on the young?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Gustov said:


> i couldn't agree with you more.


right! that's it! this is the third agreement with me in 24 hours! what is going on?

i am in here to piss in the wind, kill time and raise bloody contentious hell! are y'all trying to get rid of me?



> i also hate when people stand in the way at the top of lifts.


hehehee. when i see that in my immediate future, i just yell _"human skittle time"_ as i get off the chair. they understand the message hidden within my humourous threat.

but seriously, who would stand still at the end of an escalator? and yet on chair lifts.....



> did you make the move to canada paolo? i haven't been on in a while but i remember you talking about it.


not yet, but we are in the end game. 

i just gotta sort out the dull stuff.... you know... somewhere to live, a job, filling eBay up with my useless crap....


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> right! that's it! this is the third agreement with me in 24 hours! what is going on?
> 
> i am in here to piss in the wind, kill time and raise bloody contentious hell! are y'all trying to get rid of me?


sorry about that. i'll try to stop.




> hehehee. when i see that in my immediate future, i just yell _"human skittle time"_ as i get off the chair. they understand the message hidden within my humourous threat.
> 
> but seriously, who would stand still at the end of an escalator? and yet on chair lifts.....


nice analogy. i couldn't agr...



> not yet, but we are in the end game.
> 
> i just gotta sort out the dull stuff.... you know... somewhere to live, a job, filling eBay up with my useless crap....


oh nice. you're almost there...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ski resorts pretty much piss me off...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

living in ohio in the winter pisses me off something fierce. and then reading people write things like "oh i only got out like 50 times this season"


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

people who complain about being pissed off piss me off


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Spraining my ankle snowboarding pisses me off...


You've sprained your ankle snowboarding? funny cause I did that this past Monday. How long did you rest it? It's not really my ankle, but the in-step.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> people who complain about being pissed off piss me off


quite the ironic statement. do you sometimes just get sent into a tailspin of getting more and more pissed off thinking about yourself?


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> people who complain about being pissed off piss me off


People who complain about people being pissed off, piss me off, so piss off:cheeky4::laugh:


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

What grinds my gears are people on the lift that don't ASK before putting down the safety bar. It only takes 1/2 a second to ask 1st to ensure that you're not going to catch anyone by surprise and hit them in the head, or smash their balls when the bar stops hit the seat. Metal safety bar smashing Gnarly's balls = not a happy camper.

Also, when there's no lift line, the people that haul ass to get on the chair with you. FFS, you could have waited 1 chair and ridden with just your friends instead of nearly pushing me over as they board the chair in an effort to get 1 chair ahead.

People on the lift that make fun of others riding/skiing abilities. You were once a beginner too and karma's a bitch.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

They've actually changed the safety bars at one of my local mountains so that the barstop rests on the armrest rather than the seat. It's pretty dece.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Gustov said:


> do you sometimes just get sent into a tailspin of getting more and more pissed off thinking about yourself?


sometimes? it has been 17 years 3 months and 19 days of perpetual enragement engagement.

but really, such has become the norm for me and so now my standard of _'slightly irked'_ is probably on par with _'incandescence' _in most people. 

here's me on a good day ->  (a genuine photograph)


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Vlaze said:


> People who complain about people being pissed off, piss me off, so piss off:cheeky4::laugh:


i enjoy your antagonisms Mr Vlaze. 

I hope to see a contentious topic appear in the not too distant future, that fails to bore you quite as quickly as more recent ones seem to.

what we need is a nice drawn out war.... which coincidentally enough is the same thing needed by Obama!

the future looks good!


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> i enjoy your antagonisms Mr Vlaze.
> 
> I hope to see a contentious topic appear in the not too distant future, that fails to bore you quite as quickly as more recent ones seem to.
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoyed it as well as I did, cause I'm laughing at the response!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

okay... so i am gonna argue here...



Gnarly said:


> What grinds my gears are people on the lift that don't ASK before putting down the safety bar.


what the hell makes you think anyone needs to ask your permission?
i mean its not like its a surprise now is it?
some resorts demand that the bar be pulled down immediately; so wear a helmet, grab your garbage and anticipate what happens EVERTIME you get on a chair lift to happen. 



> Also, when there's no lift line, the people that haul ass to get on the chair with you. FFS, you could have waited 1 chair and ridden with just your friends instead of nearly pushing me over as they board the chair in an effort to get 1 chair ahead.


so this is about people pushing you off? phooey. its about you not wanting to share something which is as much their's as it is your's.

chair lifts are designed with a maximum capacity; unless someone is trying to exceed that, you've no grounds to complain.

would you prefer it if people hauled arse to get in the line before you, but then waited and let chairs go up empty or underoccupied, just so they could ride up with their friends, thus making everyone else behind them, including you, wait too?

recognise the primary cause of lift lines!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

are you trying to get people riled up on purpose Paolo? I see you got bored of the Political section and decided to spread mayhem here too :laugh:

Speaking of safety bars... I have a nasty bruise on my arm from one. Last week, I was going up on the lift and my right arm got jammed under it when the people on my chair were trying to pull the bar down (my screams stopped them in time before the bone shattered). Still hurts like a bitch though


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

You know what pisses me off? Calgarians. :cheeky4: 
The only good thing about them is that they go home on Sundays. :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I know what pisses paolo off. Riding deep untracked pow all the time...

Last week buddy. Bite me...
























:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> are you trying to get people riled up on purpose Paolo?


i truly believe that is is only reason for his visiting this website.

you are definitely pissing me off killclimbz


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like a good slab broke off in that first pic there. 
I'd be more worried about the wolf stalking you if I was in your shoes.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

We did a slope cut and that whole section ripped loose. Which was pretty much what we were expecting after doing our snow pit analysis. It was basically a one run and done day. We remotely set off three more avalanches from over 30 feet away. 

The wolf was chasing and growling at me all day on Saturday. Fortunately he's just letting me know he can keep up. Overall he's a pretty friendly guy.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> are you trying to get people riled up on purpose Paolo? I see you got bored of the Political section and decided to spread mayhem here too :laugh:
> 
> Speaking of safety bars... I have a nasty bruise on my arm from one. Last week, I was going up on the lift and my right arm got jammed under it when the people on my chair were trying to pull the bar down (my screams stopped them in time before the bone shattered). Still hurts like a bitch though


almost got my thumb broken in one last week too, same situation. it was like they jumped on the lift before i got on and immediately slammed down the bar as hard as humanly possible. lame. so i hear ya man.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

oh i hate that bar. the only people who pull it down are 70yr old skiers. i was on a chair with such individuals and some young punk douche while they started to pull the bar down and announced they were this kid (maybe 17 maybe) quickly raises his hand stops the bar and says not on this chair you wanna do that call the dial a ride chair. it took great chi wisdom and inner strength not to laugh


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

If people want to bring the bar down, usually they do so in a slow manner to give a heads up and I don't care if they do or don't. Sometimes my leg is tired and I just rest my board on it, no big deal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> oh i hate that bar. the only people who pull it down are 70yr old skiers. i was on a chair with such individuals and some young punk douche while they started to pull the bar down and announced they were this kid (maybe 17 maybe) quickly raises his hand stops the bar and says not on this chair you wanna do that call the dial a ride chair. it took great chi wisdom and inner strength not to laugh


hahaha :thumbsup:, reactions of said people?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Getting hit by the bar and/or stop = your fault for sitting on a chair like a fucking retard.

Stick to the towrope.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> Getting hit by the bar and/or stop = your fault for sitting on a chair like a fucking retard.
> 
> Stick to the towrope.


no tow ropes in washington


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

false snocrummy has two


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

wolfie when we ride together im going to tel you your binding is undone and when you bend forward to look at it im slamming the bar down on the back of your neck


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

1 ICE
2 ROCKS 
3 when I step on my straps after moving them out of the way and trying so hard not to.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

What REALLY pisses me off are punk ass boarders (like the 15 year olds) that yell shit from the lifts, probably the same retards who jip in line using the Ski school line WHICH YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO BE IN. Real tough idiots.

I've actually put a few of em in their place. Maybe I just am getting old.. but I CANNOT stand that shit one bit.

Next time one of em says something, I'm going to stop dead in the middle of the trail, turn around and say "You better hurry down that mountain. Your mommy's in the parking lot waiting and she's gotta work early tommorow!" hahaha


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

HouseMuzik said:


> , I'm going to stop dead in the middle of the trail, turn around and say "You better hurry down that mountain. Your mommy's in the parking lot waiting and she's gotta work early tommorow!" hahaha


yeah thats real tough. i bet that'll teach em. you'll probably get jumped by em in the parking lot. and then you'll come on here posting about how punk boarders got PWNED by you. i mean honestly if you are going to take the time outta your day to address such XXXXXX atleast say something worthwhile or say "next time that happens im going to idnetify who said it wait for them on the trail when they go by shove them down into the snow and yell at them what they did to me" i think this works bettter i mean honestly if you had the balls to say that jargon mommy nonsense im pretty sure in return you would get a hey "f you old douche" and a bird on the side. serisouly lets get real.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL.. um okay there...
but I can bet you $$ that these are the type of kids yelling this crap. The ones that act like this nine times out of 10 are the spoiled brats that have been spoon fed everything... and probably bought that $800 top-of-the-line board cause they wanted it.

I'm not saying this is the majority of them by any means.. but its something that annoys me. And um, that was the point of this thread. But whatever


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

HouseMuzik said:


> LOL.. um okay there...
> but I can bet you $$ that these are the type of kids yelling this crap. The ones that act like this nine times out of 10 are the spoiled brats that have been spoon fed everything... and probably bought that $800 top-of-the-line board cause they wanted it.
> 
> I'm not saying this is the majority of them by any means.. but its something that annoys me. And um, that was the point of this thread. But whatever


this maybe very true 97% of the time thats why the hard love method works alot better. by your theory think of how they act home, do you think oh johhny please stop yelling things is gunna work? just stating the simple fact we are boarders should start being more proactive about ridding our sport of such nuisances.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

HouseMuzik said:


> What REALLY pisses me off are punk ass boarders (like the 15 year olds) that yell shit from the lifts, probably the same retards who jip in line using the Ski school line WHICH YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO BE IN. Real tough idiots...





HouseMuzik said:


> LOL.. um okay there...
> but I can bet you $$ that these are the type of kids yelling this crap. The ones that act like this nine times out of 10 are the spoiled brats that have been spoon fed everything... and probably bought that $800 top-of-the-line board cause they wanted it.
> 
> I'm not saying this is the majority of them by any means.. but its something that annoys me. And um, that was the point of this thread. But whatever



What annoys me is the 17-20 year olds who think there cool yelling at the 15 year olds.

I'm 15


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

People need to learn to let things slide. Unless someone is harassing you, don't give them anything back. They want the attention. It needs to be water off a ducks back. Ignore it, let it go. It's not important.

If someone mocks me from the comfort of their chair lift because I wiped out, I don't pay them any mind. They're nobody and it's not worth raising my blood pressure.

Now, if someone physically touched me or my wife in anger, that's a different story. But that's never happened. Most of the kids who act like punks on the hill just don't get enough attention at home.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> People need to learn to let things slide. Unless someone is harassing you, don't give them anything back. They want the attention. It needs to be water off a ducks back. Ignore it, let it go. It's not important.
> 
> If someone mocks me from the comfort of their chair lift because I wiped out, I don't pay them any mind. They're nobody and it's not worth raising my blood pressure.
> 
> Now, if someone physically touched me or my wife in anger, that's a different story. But that's never happened. Most of the kids who act like punks on the hill just don't get enough attention at home.


 AMEN! You nailed it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Technine Icon said:


> The thing that pisses me off the most and I always see when I go riding is other snowboarders slamming their boards on the ground before getting on the lift. Not only does this get almost none of the snow off their boards but its the most annoying sound ever. Does anyone agree with me? What else pisses you off?


Why can't people mind their own business, when something else has absolutely no effect on them? If anything, we should all be annoyed by this stupidass thread. In the future you should get down on your hands/knees and scrape the snow off for them, so they don't have to make that annoying sound.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> People need to learn to let things slide. Unless someone is harassing you, don't give them anything back. They want the attention. It needs to be water off a ducks back. Ignore it, let it go. It's not important.
> 
> If someone mocks me from the comfort of their chair lift because I wiped out, I don't pay them any mind. They're nobody and it's not worth raising my blood pressure.
> 
> Now, if someone physically touched me or my wife in anger, that's a different story. But that's never happened. Most of the kids who act like punks on the hill just don't get enough attention at home.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

snowboarding is a state of mind.... get into the vibe and nothing else matters.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> snowboarding is a state of mind.... get into the vibe and nothing else matters.


Hit that one right on the head. If your having a good time snowboarding who gives a shit whats going on around you?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice! I get to add another item to the list.

Overprotective skier parents.

Was riding on Sat & I hate to say it (sarcasm), but I came within 1 foot of a little kid. Her dad flipped out big time! "DON'T YOU HIT MY LITTLE GIRL" Which was ironic, because by that time, it was plain to see that I hadn't hit anyone and hadn't come very close to her either. So he proceeded to cuss me out and tell me he was going to kick my ass and sue me when he caught up to me. I guess he didn't realize that on a crowded run, someone was bound to pass his daughter...

It was the one time I wished I had been wearing gloves. Middle finger in mittens just doesn't convey the same meaning. hehe


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> You`re the "fucking retard" ...:cheeky4:
> 
> I know how to ride a chair very well and still have been bonked on the head when someone just yanked the bar down as we were loading the chair and had not all gotten seated yet. In addition, have been sitting there looking to the side when someone pulled it down unannounced to hate the foot rest thing come down on my leg. All it takes is a little communication; not everyone on the chair will be sitting at attention eyes forward. just let your chairmates know you are dropping the bar and do it slowly, don`t slam the thing down.




Always, I usually have my backpack and I always get bonked on the head because I am so far up.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

YanTheMan said:


> Always, I usually have my backpack and I always get bonked on the head because I am so far up.


any liftie worth their salt, would tell you to wear your back pack on your front, so you can sit back properly


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Hahaha you`re funny Paolo.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Lift Operations is where brains go to die....


not so much the use of brains, as just the imposition of *THE LAW*!!!!

i have seen chairs being stopped until someone conformed to the demand that back packs be reversed!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Out here I guess they don`t babysit riders and skiers; I think you just frequent Fascist resorts.....:dunno:



or maybe anyone who suffers a bar dropping head wound out there, is just given _a cap in their ass _and left for dead?:cheeky4:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Charles Darwin would approve.....:laugh:


:laugh:i think he would wish any winter sports enthusiast a fond farewell! :laugh:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Personal accidents = Chlorine tablets in the gene pool.


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

You know what I hate about snowboarding? Seeing pictures like Killz and realizing what I do is pathetic. End of story.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Perpetual3am said:


> You know what I hate about snowboarding? Seeing pictures like Killz and realizing what I do is pathetic. End of story.


I can't begin to say how much I agree with that.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> I came within 1 foot of a little kid.





> and hadn't come very close to her either.


The first does not equal the second.:dunno:

Give little kids some space. Their actions are unpredictable, so passing less than a foot away even at slow speeds is too close.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Grizz said:


> The first does not equal the second.:dunno:
> 
> Give little kids some space. Their actions are unpredictable, so passing less than a foot away even at slow speeds is too close.


The 1st does = the 2nd. The run was PACKED to the max! 1 foot was as much room as I could possibly give her without ducking under the ropes and running into a tree. Hence, "not that close to her" is relative to the surroundings. So while 1 foot of room is nothing when you're in the back bowls, 1 foot of room is enough when on a catwalk. Everyone was backed up behind her and her dad because they were taking up the whole damn trail with their erratic turning and snails pace.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

new snowboarders should not be on narrow trails, period IMHO. Not only is it an annoyance to those around them, its dangerous for them and others around. you don't have enough board control for that yet.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> The 1st does = the 2nd. The run was PACKED to the max! 1 foot was as much room as I could possibly give her without ducking under the ropes and running into a tree. Hence, "not that close to her" is relative to the surroundings. So while 1 foot of room is nothing when you're in the back bowls, 1 foot of room is enough when on a catwalk. Everyone was backed up behind her and her dad because they were taking up the whole damn trail with their erratic turning and snails pace.


The dad shouldn't have flipped out and should have pulled over to let people pass or chosen another more suitable run for his kid, but even on a catwalk I think you had other options than getting that close to someone. 

How wide was this thing? At least a groomer width?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Grizz said:


> Even on a catwalk I think you had other options than getting that close to someone.
> 
> How wide was this thing? At least a groomer width?


Run was exactly 1 snow cat groomer wide. I purposely planned on passing her as close to the edge of the run as I could because I figured she wouldn't suddenly turn into me. Making wide arc turns on a catwalk is plain disrespectful to those behind you that want to pass IMHO. 

My other option was to stop, unstrap and kick/push. I stick by my choice. I didn't hit her, I wasn't hauling ass and wasn't out of control.

I was just pissed off that her dad was screaming and yelling at me for something I obviously hadn't done. "Don't hit my daughter". Well, duh, I didn't do that. There are close calls on the mountain every day and people get passed with little room on catwalks all of the time. No reason to threaten anyone else just because your 10 foot safety bubble got invaded.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

So even if she was in the middle you would have had 6 feet on the side of her to pass, more if she was on the far side of a turn. Parents are going to flip out when you get close to their kids, it's instinctual.


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

I know this has already been mentioned, terrain parks aren't another stroll in the park for young skiers. I have waited at the top of the park for little kid's to finish "enjoying the park jumps," before I drop. This video shows why young skiers should be more aware where they ride. "Look before you leap!"
YouTube - GIRL GETS CRUSHED BY SKIER


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Grizz said:


> So even if she was in the middle you would have had 6 feet on the side of her to pass, more if she was on the far side of a turn.


Not really. There were other people on the run too blocking the other ways around her. It was a jumble of noob skiers/riders. As close to the edge as possible was it besides stopping.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

RomeBeta32 said:


> I know this has already been mentioned, terrain parks aren't another stroll in the park for young skiers. I have waited at the top of the park for little kid's to finish "enjoying the park jumps," before I drop. This video shows why young skiers should be more aware where they ride. "Look before you leap!"
> YouTube - GIRL GETS CRUSHED BY SKIER


I have been trying to tell my son that even though he's been boarding 18x in his life, he is not good enough to go into the park until he can ollie/nollie and ride switch comfortably. But what do I know. I'm just his dad, which means I automatically don't know anything. lol


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't wait for my son to start boarding next year, he will be 5. Youth's are rebelious. I was the same way when I was a few years younger.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

RomeBeta32 said:


> I know this has already been mentioned, terrain parks aren't another stroll in the park for young skiers. I have waited at the top of the park for little kid's to finish "enjoying the park jumps," before I drop. This video shows why young skiers should be more aware where they ride. "Look before you leap!"
> YouTube - GIRL GETS CRUSHED BY SKIER


I am not familiar with the particular mountain or its terrain. But why is that little girl going in the terrain park area AND riding under jumps? Honestly i didn't see anything that skier did that was inappropriate, that little girl came out of nowhere and then went under his jump in a matter of seconds. From what i can tell its the parents fault for taking their kid through a park without explaining things to her...Or am i missing something?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> Or am i missing something?


Nope. Scary isn't it.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> I would have opened my coat to show him my 9MM in it`s shoulder holster.......:laugh::laugh:


If you wear it in a tactical thigh holster you don't even need a CC permit or have to open your coat on the cold days.


Are you healed up yet?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Gnarly...I don`t see a problem with what you did in that situation if you were going slow and cautious. The only thing you could have done in addition was to say "coming by on your right (or left)".
> 
> When someone is blocking a whole run like that they are the ones creating the hazard. If he had yelled at me and threatened me like he did you, I would have met him at the lift with ski patrol and let them explain why he was a dumb ass creating a hazard......or I would have opened my coat to show him my 9MM in it`s shoulder holster.......:laugh::laugh:


I should have said left or right, you are correct. But hindsight is 20/20. 

Adds reminder in cell phone to bring 9mm when riding. lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I have to agree with the little kid thing. I was at Santa Fe, and it was my first time riding down the full mountain, and even before this I had hit the bunny hill twice just to make sure I'd be okay turning and checking to make sure now one was in the way. 

So I got to the steep part and here comes this little kid train (about three) with an instructor. He's leaded them basically perpendicular to the fall line, and isn't checking to see if there are people coming down. So he STOPS in the middle of the run, and all the little kids behind him do to. So here I am barreling straight at them, and have enough time to bail to make myself stop. I was about 2 and a half feet away from him, and the instructor just starts bitching at me for not avoiding them! Hello, I DID avoid them! I was a little more than ticked.

Of course everyone at Santa Fe is a snob.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

you see its times like these that its worth taking that day off on a wed and hitting the slopes mid week is where its at. if you cant go midweek i cay continue to do what you do. as long as nothing but emotions is hurt live and let ride. more often then not a good snowball to the dome is plenty much for handling that instructor douche. just FYI


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

My first time snowboarding was the first time i nearly got murdered by people fallen over, in this track their's a small gap about 6 foot wide (the other side was sharp volcanic rock) and a 60-65 foot drop on the right of it. Well their was a person getting up boof another two people collide in into the mess since i didn't want to hit the havok i took the 60-70 foot drop and somehow miraculosy landed it ... miracles can happen for newbs . I've seen a few boarders run over other boarders and get a beating at the chairlift line up. Blood makes a mess of the snow


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Ah, some of these stories remind me of what I saw from the chairlift the other day.

The was a small decline in the snow and this snowboarder was barrelling down the slopes. This skiier decides to stop right beneath the decline and who knows maybe ponders for a moment. Anyways, theres flats ahead to this boarder is bolting it, he goes and sees the skiier, Tries to stop, Cant in time so he smokes the skiiers pole and bends it to shit. The skiier had no idea what just happened, or knew where her pole was... It was actually pretty darrrn funny. The boarder was long gone; he just caught him self from coming to a complete stop. 

Hmm, Would you stop in that situation? A bent pole would probably get somebody bitching... The skiier did look oblivious to everything around her... hmm.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

$20 for a Turkey Sandwich, Large Soda, and a bag of cookies at Breck. It's 25% of my lift pass for fux sake!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> more often then not a good snowball to the dome is plenty much for handling that instructor douche. just FYI


Lol, thanks, I'll keep that in mind next time. I can't go in the week too often, but now that winter break is over down here in NM, the slopes are pretty much abandoned.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Lynch[425] said:


> I hate how snowboarding gear makes alot of girls seem decently cute. I know this sounds terribly stupid seeing as how they are wearing more clothes then usual. snowboarding pants just give girls that curve
> 
> and almost everytime the goggles/face mask come off, im terribly dissapointed.
> 
> ...


HAHAHA! I cant tell u how many times that has happened to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

- Selfish/oblivious people
- Lifties/instructors/ski patrol who think they're god among men
- People that ski/ride out of control


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

k my new pet peeve is blocked hits.

There were just too many yesterday, too many dumbasses on cellphones and kids sitting down........ gaaaahhhuihnsdf


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

markee said:


> k my new pet peeve is blocked hits.
> 
> There were just too many yesterday, too many dumbasses on cellphones and kids sitting down........ gaaaahhhuihnsdf


Theres a solution to that thats often times better than hitting the feature someone is blocking. SPRAY THEM

YouTube - MFM Snow Spraying


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Hah yeah I've seen that clip. But it was real icy yesterday. Maybe a few inches at most of hardpack. Even less on the sides. I really wish I could have.... I wouldn't have even been looking for hits if the snow conditions weren't so cruddy. I would have been carving up a black or looking for some tree line.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah I know, its been a rough past two weeks or so for snow, but a good time to sharpen park skills. Thank Science it's going to snow on tuesday.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I actually spent last Saturday (24th) working on my East Coast Ice skills.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

i spent last Saturday honing my owning legallyillegal skills.


----------



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

the annoying kids at the park that sit down in front of the jump runup, nowhere near high enough to get enough speed to clear it, and sit there and talk for 10 minutes, so I have to go around them and lose some speed, and then when they are done with their conversation they will all go down, speed check like 10 times and not even get close to the knuckle.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

The food prices at Breckenridge irritate the crap out of me! Paid $18 for a burrito and a drink ($14 for burrito and $4 for drink). Even Vail and Beaver Creek are cheaper than that and they're the premium priced resorts in CO. Yes, I understand that you've gotta pay to play and I expect that...But charging $14 for a burrito that at any other resort only costs $9 or 10 is pure BS IMO.

At least at Copper & Winter Park, you get a 20% discount (at the base) for having a season pass, which brings food prices back down to somewhat sane levels.

Good ol' Breck trying to make everyone think they're an uber premium resort by fucking them in the pocketbook.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

bakesale said:


> Yeah I know, its been a rough past two weeks or so for snow, but a good time to sharpen park skills. Thank Science it's going to snow on tuesday.


yesterday at grouse was icy as hell... i bailed multiple times buttering down the cut lol. the kicker landings were so icy and it was almost guaranteed wash-out/catch an edge everytime you attempted anything bigger than a 1. I hate after tons of people hit a kciker there is that gap in the landing... 


but yea, good time to practice box/rails/jibs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I second the ice bit. It's so icy here that my knee injury starting acting up so we had to call it a day. And the closest park is an hour and a half away.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

MadRopes said:


> I hate after tons of people hit a kciker there is that gap in the landing...


I hate how after a ton of skiiers hit a side jump there are 2 ski grooves in the kicker to get my board caught in. Which I did. And I landed on my ass painfully.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

markee said:


> I hate how after a ton of skiiers hit a side jump there are 2 ski grooves in the kicker to get my board caught in. Which I did. And I landed on my ass painfully.


yea and when no one grooms the jump... it sucks... i bailed way more times than neccessary the other day cause of that + ice haha.


----------



## OneManSteezKr3w (Oct 8, 2010)

bakesale said:


> - People who smoke a J on the chair and don't offer you a toke


word:thumbsup:


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

The one thing that makes me really angry is when it snows all day but none of it lays....


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Why can't people mind their own business, when something else has absolutely no effect on them? If anything, we should all be annoyed by this stupidass thread. In the future you should get down on your hands/knees and scrape the snow off for them, so they don't have to make that annoying sound.



:thumbsup: honestly the OP comment was rather obtuse. Stop and think about the logic in the slapping of their boards. Lets hypothesis and say you're riding in 12inches of new snow, but wet heavy snow. What's the point of tailing it up the lift and burning out your leg? Stomping the board clears the snow. Next time you see something you don't agree with, stop and think logically as to why they're doing it before stating an illogical diatribe.


----------

